# Anyone ever have anal sac problems w/ their chi?



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Poor little P-Nut's butt started to smell really bad and her anal area looked quite inflamed. Poor little thing. She seemed fine though in spirits. I took her to the vet today and he wants to remove the anal sacs. Has anyone ever done this? Has anyone ever had a problem similar to this? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated... I do not want her to have to suffer with this problem forever... I just do not want to have to put her though surgery if I do not have to.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow! Poor P-Nut! I have heard of the anal sacs being stopped up--but having them removed????? I'm sure there is someone on here who can help with advice. Poor little guy!  

sandra


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww-poor little thing. Never had a problem with this with any of mine, thank goodness. I'm sure someone on here will by able to give you some guidance. Give P-nut a hug for me..


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

PLLLLLEEEASSSSEEE tell me someone here has had this problem... I just do not know what we are supposed to do... surgery or no surgery. I have heard that this is a common problem yet I have heard so little about it.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

It's not common to remove them entirely, but it if they are infected and abcess (this is very common) then we usually place a drain in the sac and let it heal. Unless your dog has some other issues with chronic anal sacculitis or some other physical problems with the sacs themselves, I can't think of any reason to remove them after one episode of sacculitis. 

Maybe get a second opinion?


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

I agree, get a second opinion from another vet. It is usually not recommended to have the sacs removed unless there has been chronic problems with them in the past. In very rare cases, it has been reported that this surgery if done inproperly can lead to even more problems and incontinence. So, unless absolutely necessary I wouldn't have it done and would ask for medication to help clean and heal the absesseds sacs.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree! It never hurts to get a second opinion. I know it will help ease your mind, surgery should always be a last resort. Some Vets are not as conservative as others, when it comes to doing surgery.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

P-Nut has a second opinion on Wed. morning at 11:30--- I will keep everyone posted. My poor little baby is stinky and miserable  I hate that there is nothing I can do quite yet to fix this problem. This was the soonest we could get into out friend's vet who came highly recommended... sad thing is that I love Pnut's vet but this whole situation has really upset me and made me start to think otherwise.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

If she is stinky and uncomfortable didnt he empty the sacs for you which would have eased the situation for the time being?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my muphin had hers removed a few years back. they would get impacted and become infected almost monthly. so we just had them removed.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry for poor lil P-Nut.  Lily has her anal sacs expressed every 4-5 months (it used to be every 2-3 months when she was on a lower quality food). At one time I inquired about having the sacs removed and I was told it would only be a last resort. I'm so glad you're going for a 2nd opinion. Hopefully you will find some resolution that is much less invasive for our girl P-Nut.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Tucker gets his anals expressed about very six to eight weeks-or-so. My vet said that removing them would be a last resort because there are nerves back there, that if damaged during removal of the anal sacs, could cause permanent incontinence of the bowels.  

I read somewhere on the internet that this surgery is seldom done, but if it must be done, it should be done by a vet who's had experience in doing this type of procedure since it is such a delicate surgery and so much is at stake.

Please keep us updated on P-Nut's 2nd opinion Wednesday.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

cosmo gets high quality food and still he has to be expressed almost monthly :shock: he's not smelly , but i smell something weird on his 'feaces 'and he starts bum-dragging.
i also asked what we could do about this .....but my vet also told me that removing the anal sac was really a last solution.
when he's getting neutered in 2 weeks they are giving him a needle with cortisone in his anal sac...and that should stop his problems.

i don't know exactly why......but i think Nate does  ....

kisses nat


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for all of the input everyone, it is much appreciated. Today her butt is not as inflamed or smelly (Thank God!)... but I am still taking her tomorrow and getting it looked at. She was sooooooo miserable... poor little thing. 

I feed her great quality dog food and other than that she does not eat too much... she gets treats here and there but that is about it. I guess I just do not know what caused this problem.

Thanks again everyone...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm glad P-Nut seems to be feeling better and is less in distress.

Let us know what the 2nd vet has to say. What am I saying? Of course you'll let us know. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Let us know what the second vet's opinion is, please :lol: Good luck.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

I was quite happy earlier today as Pnut's rear looked less inflamed and did not have that bad smell... well, as the day progresses it is worsening again so it is indeed a problem. I cannot wait to get her to the vet tomorrow... 11;30am cannot come soon enough! I will post as soon as I get home... this is really starting to stress me out


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Some may beg to differ with me, but actually the dog foods with the most grain fillers are the most beneficial to the anal sacs emptying on their own. Most vets will tell you that if your pet is having anal sac problems, that the best way to remedy it is to add fiber to the diet, such as a teaspoon-or-so of canned pumpkin a day for small breeds. With all of these improved foods causing less bowel movements---and smaller ones when they do come---the anal sacs do not get enough pressure exerted on them to empty them when the dog passes his stool.

I am not saying that the foods with more grains are the healthiest ones for our furbabies. I am just stating the facts concerning the need for fiber which has in a large part been removed from the more expensive foods.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya poor p nut my chi tyke had an anal gland abcess which was really bad i kept it clean about 5 times a day as much to his disgust keep having baths ha the vet said if it came back he would have to remove the sacs he said it was a last resort but a common operation luckily enough i kept it clean and it didnt return fingers crossed all goes well for p nut good luck vicki


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Today is the big second opinion... the problem has not yet ceased so I am glad that we have this appointment... I will post as soon as we get home... POOR LITTLE P-NUT


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

We just got home from P-Nut's second opinion and this vet did not want to do anything quite yet... they expressed the sacs again and noticed one sac had a worse substance in it but he said there is no reason to be alarmed as of yet. He said that we need to watch P-Nut like a hawk for the next 5 days or so and see if there is an odor, any scooting and any licking down there... if so, she needs to come back and we need to treat her w/ meds and maybe put a medicine in the sacs as well. 

He does not think it is anything more than a flare up or a simple problem... he seems to think this issue will clear up itself though  He said only if the problem persists and persists would surgery be a good route.

Thanks for all of your care and support these past few days... we appreciate it


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Glad to hear that the surgery is not necessary. And glad you got a second opinion before doing the surgery!  Hope you feel better Pnut!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I am glad you got that second opionion. I am glad that she can get better with a little bit of medicine if needed... 

Get better P-nut


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh My, that is good news! Glad things are looking up for Mr. P-Nut! He is a really handsome little guy!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope dear P-Nut will start to feel better real soon! Glad to hear this new vet said surgury wasn't needed. Give P-Nut a big hug for us!! :wave:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks again everyone for all of you well wishing  We appreciate it... now in a few days I will update you all again when we see if we are in the clear or not! I sure hope that we are... 8)


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

So glad to hear things are looking up. Too soon to celebrate just yet but you won't mind if I say... yippee, P-Nut!! ccasion9:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

That is good news!  Is it too soon to ask if you will continue seeing this new vet after the current problem with the anal sacs is over?


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Not too soon to ask... I still like the old vet but seeing as how they wanted me to jump right into surgery I may consider going to this new one. They were super nice and very informative there... we have friends who take their dog there too and they love these people. Only time will tell I guess... if the prob persists we will be back in 5 days... if not, I guess I can figure it out later... I just want P-Nut to have some consistency so this is a big decision.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, I know what you are talking about. After Tucker had 2 failed knee surgeries, I wanted the other vet at our clinic to do Tucker's third surgery. He wouldn't do it because he didn't want to step on the other vet's toes. He convinced me to let the other vet do the third surgery, and it went well. If Tucker ever has to have his other knee done, I would like the other vet to do it, but I suspect that he will still refuse my request.  They really are the best in this area, so I feel like I have to stay there.


----------

